# Heeeeeelp



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

I need HELP.. I have been trying to bay fish with no success. I watch youtube videos and read fishing forums with no luck. I am fishing in Fort Walton Beach in the grass flats. Tried fishing in morning, late afternoon, and night. Used live shrimp, frozen shrimp, gulp, luers, popping corks,and spoons with no luck. Getting discouraged after the two hour drive(one way) with no luck. All we seem to catch is catfish, ladyfish, and croakers. What magic spell do I need to cast in order to catch some redfish?


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Need more details. where and how have you been fishing? wading or by boat? Choctawhatchee bay? what kind of lures?


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been fishing in Choctawhatchee bay, I put in at Adventure marine and head West, I go to Santa Rosa sound. I am in boat. I Don't know what I am doing wrong. My sons are so discouraged they don't want to fish anymore ( 15 + trips ) We motor close and then use trolling motor to get close to grass. We use live shrimp on jigheads, shrimp with popping cork, new penny gulp, shrimp on Carolina rig, we have tried finger mullet. Try fishing docks and even under Brooks bridge.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing it right, I heard smaller line will get you more bites. Other than that just stay at it and it's gonna happen. Also, fish 360 degrees around the boat and if you don't get a bite, move on. You should be able to get some bites at least with all that you said you've tried. Keep at it and catch a cooler full then the kids will be begging to go!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You'll have to open your ability to receive pm's or you're going to miss many words of wisdom spoken in secrecy. :whistling:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

RattherBfishin said:


> I have been fishing in Choctawhatchee bay, I put in at Adventure marine and head West, I go to Santa Rosa sound. I am in boat. I Don't know what I am doing wrong. My sons are so discouraged they don't want to fish anymore ( 15 + trips ) We motor close and then use trolling motor to get close to grass. We use live shrimp on jigheads, shrimp with popping cork, new penny gulp, shrimp on Carolina rig, we have tried finger mullet. Try fishing docks and even under Brooks bridge.


DON'T GIVE UP!!

80% of the fish are in 20% of the water. You will have to eliminate a ton of water before you can really begin to develop a successful pattern. Tides, temps, sun, food, all need to be factored in. A flat with docks that was hot 2 months ago (for whatever reason) may not be appealing to the fish now. As for the kids (I have 3) you may want to do all the hard work yourself and once you put together some patterns, get the kids involved. Just make sure you explain there's a reason it's called "fishing'.
Also you may want to charter a local guide and explain to him / her what you are trying to accomplish.

Hope this helps,


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok thank you for the helpful information. Is there any tip, tricks, or any clues you can give me while trying to find the reds and trout? Also, where should I look for fish during low tide. I know on high tide grass flats are good. Is there any other helpful information that I could have that could help me chase the redfish? thanks in advance.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

MY best advise is to get with one of the local guides that specialize in fishing the sound and book a trip or two with them. You will learn a lot. Capt Wes Rozier is a great one 850-982-7858


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbupM sent


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a guide out of Destin or Niceville that fishes your end of the Bay. It will pay off many times over---for the rest of your fishing lifetime.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

snake 166 said:


> Get a guide out of Destin or Niceville that fishes your end of the Bay. It will pay off many times over---for the rest of your fishing lifetime.


imo that might be the easiest way to learn and pick up some future spots... but if you can get to the destin bridge the redfish have been pretty good going through there.


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for all advice and help


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, what size line and leaders (if any) are you using? Sometimes in low, clear water fish can be very line shy. Most of my reels are spooled with 20lbs test but after several inshore skunking sessions, I switched to 12lbs test and it has made a HUGE difference. I can cast further and get more bites. I also started using fluorocarbon leader material and have noticed more hook ups. Hope this helps, Good Luck!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Lighted docks at night - You should see some fish in the lights. No weight, only leader should be florocarbon. Small pinfish or live shrimp.


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL i finally caught a redfish Hooray I guess that makes me a fisherman


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Grats....lol


----------

